# Flea control



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Well I found a few fleas on Zoey and now I need to figure out how I want to kill them and their eggs. I have been researching and came up with some organic ways to kill the pestie little bugs. Has any one heard or used Diatomaceous earth food grade? I found this long video full of good information and wanted to share for those of you that don't know about it.
I would love to hear how you control your fleas and any feed back on using this stuff on my precious baby's.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I know a bunch of people who use DE and are happy with it. My understanding from the vet is that it is VERY important to remove fleas from the environment as well as killing them on the dog.

We've never had a flea problem, but must have brought some back from our trip down south, despite putting Advantix on Kodi just before we left home. The vet suggested this site for the best information on flea control:

http://www.stopthefleas.com/

Then I found Sentry Natural Defense Flea and Tick Carpet Powder at our local Petco:

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2751718

This is a carpet flea powder that uses only natural botanicals. (I noticed they also have products to put on your animal, but I haven't tried them)

I put the spot-type flea stuff on the cat, but it was too soon to put it on Kodi again. So I washed him THOROUGHLY, using LOTS of soap to kill the fleas on him. Then I washed ALL his bedding, plus the bedding on our bed (because he cuddles with us there even though he sleeps in his crate) in the hottest cycle in my washing machine, to kill the eggs. Then I used the carpet powder EVERYWHERE, as directed. You sprinkle it onto carpets and upholstered furniture, rub it in, wait at least an hour, but 24 hours is best, then vacuum.

It worked completely with just one treatment, and it doesn't smell chemically at all. Just smells strongly of cinnamon and clove. Also, it's safe for pets and kids, so I didn't have to board our bird for the duration, which we've had to do for ant treatments in the past.

Not sure if this would work in areas that have really nasty fleas, like down south, but up here, where we were just dealing with "imported" fleas, this process seemed to do the trick!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I have heard of others on this forum having great success with the Diatomaceous Earth!!
Go for it!!

I have found that as long as I keep fleas under control on our cats Tillie typically doesn't get them... once or twice a year a may find one flea on her, I catch it, KILL it and then give her a really good bath with her regular bathing products, letting the conditioner really soak in. She is treated every month with Heartworm meds, but not flea meds. We give Frontline Plus to our cats every 4-5 weeks, but don't treat Tillie. We DID in the past a few times and although she didn't have a 'bad' reaction, the skin on her neck where the meds went got this sickly grey color to it and I did not like the looks of that!!


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ugh! Fleas give me the creepy-crawlies! Fleas were horrible this past year because of the warm winter.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

atsilvers27 said:


> Ugh! Fleas give me the creepy-crawlies! Fleas were horrible this past year because of the warm winter.


Me too! And once I knew he had them, I was SURE they were in my bed!!! I'm glad that I as able to get them under control pretty quickly!!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I have a big old bag of DE in my pantry. I've been using Halo Cloud Nine herbal dip and it has worked well. I also put a dab on their harnesses and haven't had any flea issues (knock on wood).


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Karen, I have made note of the information you posted above and put it in the boys' folder in the event it is ever needed. Thank goodness we don't seem to have flea problems here like some parts of the country. Knock on wood here too.


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

Roki has flea bite dermatitis so I have to be especially careful. He got some of those vampires on dog show in November. I did some research and found that pepermint essential oil is one of the strongest insectides. If you mix it with cedar oil it is even better. I put 20 drops of each into spray bottle, add two tsp of rubbing alcohol and shake it. Then I add water and spray everything. Vacuming is also VERY important. Since it is safe to use pepermint EO on dogs, I put cope of drops in his grooming spray. Smell is just fantastic! Rosemary, citronella and lemongrass EOs are also good for fleas


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Fleas were terrible in the South last year. My show vet suggested alternation Advantage and Frontline (can use the generic) every other week. I did this for about 2 months, sprayed the exercise area with an insecticide (Bayer) and in the house used DE and vaccumed alot. This worked for us. I prefer to go with natural defences but when push comes to shove, had to go with the other. I've also, in the past put a little DE on the dogs and always when I bathe them give them a dousing of diluted apple cider vinegar as a final rinse.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

rokipiki said:


> Roki has flea bite dermatitis so I have to be especially careful. He got some of those vampires on dog show in November. I did some research and found that pepermint essential oil is one of the strongest insectides. If you mix it with cedar oil it is even better. I put 20 drops of each into spray bottle, add two tsp of rubbing alcohol and shake it. Then I add water and spray everything. Vacuming is also VERY important. Since it is safe to use pepermint EO on dogs, I put cope of drops in his grooming spray. Smell is just fantastic! Rosemary, citronella and lemongrass EOs are also good for fleas


I'm sure there is peppermint in this carpet powder I got too, Marina.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Years and years ago, we moved into an older home that was flea infested. We discovered 10 Mule Borax Soap (Sold in Grocery Store in detergent aisle). We put some soap in a large quart jar and poked holes in the lid. Sprinkle some of the soap onto the carpet and around the edges of the carpet. I am not talking about a lot of sprinkling...just here and there. Leave it there for awhile ....week? Vacuum.

Here is a link http://pest.tips.net/T003490_Borax_can_Kill_Fleas_in_Your_Home.html


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

hmmm, I never had a flea. Don't even know what one looks like. I am sorry to hear this Suzi.
I have always used Frontline plus to prevent them. I guess it works...phew!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Years and years ago, we moved into an older home that was flea infested. We discovered 10 Mule Borax Soap (Sold in Grocery Store in detergent aisle). We put some soap in a large quart jar and poked holes in the lid. Sprinkle some of the soap onto the carpet and around the edges of the carpet. I am not talking about a lot of sprinkling...just here and there. Leave it there for awhile ....week? Vacuum.
> 
> Here is a link http://pest.tips.net/T003490_Borax_can_Kill_Fleas_in_Your_Home.html


On the flea website I posted, that was one of their top recommendations for flea infestations.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

krandall said:


> On the flea website I posted, that was one of their top recommendations for flea infestations.


 I need to read it still. I want to get my rugs today and its going to be hard because My bed is very hard to move by myself. The sisters spend a lot of time under it. I want something that I can kill fast and then not have to move it again . I'm thinking of moving it vacuuming it and adding the Diatomaceous earth. I went to buy it yesterday and the guy said its will ruin my vacuum motor. Hum :crazy::juggle: I want cheap and fast 
I ended up first buying a flea comb but had troubles getting the little fleas to stick onto the comb. I still haven't seen one on Maddie because of her black coat. I then bought Blue dove soap.( I wish I had known about the ACV) I stooped myself because I thought I'm going to a bunch of work and will still have fleas and eggs in the apartment. My landlord supplies the water here and unfortunately my washing machine is cold water. I'm hoping the dryer is enough to kill the pesties. 
I had needed to get the sisters caught up on their shots so I went to the vets yesterday and got shots, Maddies black toe nails, Looked at her soar under her chin from the fleas. And asked if I bought the flea stuff as a single dose and got one for large dogs could I divide it between the two. She said yes and gave me a suction tube with the cc and the amount I needed. I have enough for two months or more for only $18 for both dogs.
If we are flea free by the middle of feb I wont use the rest and just throw it away. My goal is to use the ACV and maybe try the cedar spray.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

The Borax sounds easy can it get on their paws and be okay?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

You will not be sprinkling that much soap around the house, silly. lol


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> I need to read it still. I want to get my rugs today and its going to be hard because My bed is very hard to move by myself. The sisters spend a lot of time under it. I want something that I can kill fast and then not have to move it again . I'm thinking of moving it vacuuming it and adding the Diatomaceous earth. I went to buy it yesterday and the guy said its will ruin my vacuum motor. Hum :crazy::juggle: I want cheap and fast
> I ended up first buying a flea comb but had troubles getting the little fleas to stick onto the comb. I still haven't seen one on Maddie because of her black coat. I then bought Blue dove soap.( I wish I had known about the ACV) I stooped myself because I thought I'm going to a bunch of work and will still have fleas and eggs in the apartment. My landlord supplies the water here and unfortunately my washing machine is cold water. I'm hoping the dryer is enough to kill the pesties.
> I had needed to get the sisters caught up on their shots so I went to the vets yesterday and got shots, Maddies black toe nails, Looked at her soar under her chin from the fleas. And asked if I bought the flea stuff as a single dose and got one for large dogs could I divide it between the two. She said yes and gave me a suction tube with the cc and the amount I needed. I have enough for two months or more for only $18 for both dogs.
> If we are flea free by the middle of feb I wont use the rest and just throw it away. My goal is to use the ACV and maybe try the cedar spray.


I'd take all the bedding to the laundromat and wash it in hot water. I'm not at all sure that the drier will kill the eggs, and it's a lot of work to do, just to have to do it all over again.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> The Borax sounds easy can it get on their paws and be okay?


I wasn't sure when I read about it. That's why I went with the natural ingredient one I used.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Ah gee I did everything wrong. My friends call me" lucy" Ive been washing all day and finally done with cold water:frusty: And I used 4 lbs of borex for only two rooms. And to top it off my vacuum isn't picking it up very well.:brick: I did however read someone actually put it on their dog so I'm assuming it wont hurt us to be living in borex. My living room couch worked good because it just fell into the fibers. I have an old filter queen that needs a new cord and some other work done I think its time to take it in and get it fixed. I love that old vacuum.Right now I borrowed Bobs and I think I have plugged up the filter with borexound: And to top it off the sisters and myself are still itching.I think I'm having sympathy itches.
Okay my new question is I have saved the hard surfaces for last do you think I can just clean with vinager and water? I'm tired of borex. I also tried to find the cedar spray I like that idea. But I couldn't find it. I figure i have a few weeks to kill the nasties while the sisters have frontline on them. I just want to be sure I get all the eggs before I stop using the chemical. 
Also did I read that vinegar just prevents fleas but doesn't kill them?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Years and years ago, we moved into an older home that was flea infested. We discovered 10 Mule Borax Soap (Sold in Grocery Store in detergent aisle). We put some soap in a large quart jar and poked holes in the lid. Sprinkle some of the soap onto the carpet and around the edges of the carpet. I am not talking about a lot of sprinkling...just here and there. Leave it there for awhile ....week? Vacuum.
> 
> Here is a link http://pest.tips.net/T003490_Borax_can_Kill_Fleas_in_Your_Home.html


 I got started before I read what you wrote Any way I diffidently have Borexed my bedroom and living room  I think a bit more than I should have. I tried to make a shaker and gave up and just powered from the box 4 lbs later.:doh: I kept the sisters in the kitchen and it wasn't that dusty. I just think I need a better vacuum cleaner. Maybe because I did vacuum the rest that's not coming up is just right to let sit for a week. I don't think it will hurt the dogs. Although I did use borex in mixing ceramic glazes in collage.
I read that baking soda and salt work too. Its a drag I didn't get the apartment and yard treated before I moved in.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> Ah gee I did everything wrong. My friends call me" lucy" Ive been washing all day and finally done with cold water:frusty: And I used 4 lbs of borex for only two rooms. And to top it off my vacuum isn't picking it up very well.:brick: I did however read someone actually put it on their dog so I'm assuming it wont hurt us to be living in borex. My living room couch worked good because it just fell into the fibers. I have an old filter queen that needs a new cord and some other work done I think its time to take it in and get it fixed. I love that old vacuum.Right now I borrowed Bobs and I think I have plugged up the filter with borexound: And to top it off the sisters and myself are still itching.I think I'm having sympathy itches.
> Okay my new question is I have saved the hard surfaces for last do you think I can just clean with vinager and water? I'm tired of borex. I also tried to find the cedar spray I like that idea. But I couldn't find it. I figure i have a few weeks to kill the nasties while the sisters have frontline on them. I just want to be sure I get all the eggs before I stop using the chemical.
> Also did I read that vinegar just prevents fleas but doesn't kill them?


I'd be careful of cedar spray, even if you find it. Cedar is a very strong oil, and they've sopped using it in pet bedding because it has been known to cause respiratory problems.

I think all the hard surfaces will be fine if you just wet mop them regularly, no matter what you use to do it. The problem is that the eggs get caught in the fibers of bedding and rugs, and are much harder to get rid of than on a hard wood floor. (or other hard surface)


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

krandall said:


> I'd be careful of cedar spray, even if you find it. Cedar is a very strong oil, and they've sopped using it in pet bedding because it has been known to cause respiratory problems.
> 
> I think all the hard surfaces will be fine if you just wet mop them regularly, no matter what you use to do it. The problem is that the eggs get caught in the fibers of bedding and rugs, and are much harder to get rid of than on a hard wood floor. (or other hard surface)


 Okay thank you I'm glad didn't find it today. I did buy ACV so I'll clean my hard wood floor with that.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh Lord! One box of Borax soap should last you a few years! You are using way too much in the carpet. Let it sit there for at least a week. Do not use Borax on your Hav.


----------



## Moca (Jan 7, 2013)

I use advantix every month along with sentinel. The advantix is toxic to cats, so I keep my cat and Moca separated for 24 hours (vet recommended) after it's applied. My cat likes to give Moca lots of kisses :kiss:. The sentinel is used to prevent heartworm, but also breaks the flea life cycle. Sentinel isn't currently available, but my vet says it will be back on the market soon. Apparently, the plant where sentinel is manufactured also manufactures human medications. Because of the potential for stray human meds to be in with the sentinel, the plant is currently closed for inspection. Right now, I'm substituting sentinel with heartguard for heartworm prevention, but unfortunately, heartguard doesn't provide any protection against fleas. :focus: Anyways, this combo has worked for me... I haven't had any flea problems (knock on wood).


----------



## Caroline (Oct 9, 2012)

Does your place share a hallway with other apartments? The reason I ask is that when my son lived in an apartment complex, they had a terrible time with fleas. But it turned out they had neighbors in the same building who weren't treating their animals and they shared a carpeted hallway. So no matter what they did, the problem kept coming back. They could pretty much keep the fleas off their animals with preventative, but the humans were even getting bitten! 

Fortunately, they moved and that took care of it. Just a thought, don't know your situation.


----------

